# DW Yes or No ? BMW



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ?

Source Old's kool


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

O m g - yes


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes , yes yes but not with those wheels


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

deffo yes


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

oh good lordy YES!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes 100%


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmmmmm.......... Deffo YES!


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Proper hofmeister kink on that one.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't like German cars but that is stunning.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

YES!! All day long.......:thumb:


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes!:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

yes but without the wheels.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh yes:thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

So very much YES.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

100% yes from me:thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Definite yes.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want,want,want, and yes to that.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes yes yes


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Simply yes


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Beemer lover, so yes!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh yes. I need it.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

100% yes


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Stunning ! Would love one. Not many left


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning - yes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, that is quite something! A definite yes!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, that's fairly conclusive.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Not really bothered


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not a BM fan but I love that! :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> yes but without the wheels.


It's built on an E39 M5 platform, those are the standard wheels for the M5 so I think that's quite clever, and it's a resounding yes from me...


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

I got an 8 series but that is something else... stunning


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely yes.


----------

